# Sticky  Bowhunting Turkeys - Shot Placement



## Ack

I am not going to go into a ton of detail, but wanted to post up some new pics of a few shot placement scenarios when bowhunting turkeys. From just about any angle you will want to aim for the middle of the bird, just slightly above center. A quartering to shot is usually not the best angle because it is difficult to get into the vitals. I prefer quartering away shots the most but facing away, broadside, and facing shots are all good choices when shooting for the body. Obviously head and neck shots are possible with any broadhead, but a Guillotine or Bullhead will increase your odds with these types of shots. 

Shot placement is more important than the type of broadhead used...any broadhead will take down a turkey, but large cut mechanicals (1.5" and larger) will do the most damage and give you a little more room for error.


----------



## Critter

Ack, thanks for posting this up again. I was looking for it the other day and couldn't get some of the pics to open on my PC. I'm looking forward to taking one with my bow this year.


----------



## HunterHawk

shots 1 and 3 are awesome if you can get them like that... and on video shot 1 is awesome when they are strutting around the decoy... good work Ack and nice Aviatar  .... you using those this year? i might try then on a younger bird so i dont cry when i miss but if i see one of the monsters im switching over to the spitfires


----------



## Ack

HunterHawk said:


> shots 1 and 3 are awesome if you can get them like that... and on video shot 1 is awesome when they are strutting around the decoy... good work Ack and nice Aviatar  .... you using those this year? i might try then on a younger bird so i dont cry when i miss but if i see one of the monsters im switching over to the spitfires


I will be trying the Bullheads instead of the Guillotines this year....as long as I can get a bird close enough to feel confident in using them! :coolgleam


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17

Ack,

Thanks for posting. My dad and I were talking about this yesterday.

Thanks,

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Jet08

Thanks ACK I! This definetly answered all my questions. I can'y wait to get out there with the old stick and string.


----------



## Bwilson

Thank you very much. This has helped me a great deal. I have never been turkey hunting before let alone with a bow. I plan on hunting with my bow simply because i got it for Xmas and i really want to use it.


----------



## Drake

Thanks for the help!
Dave


----------



## elvis

Thanks for all pics very helpful, i think its time to get the stick and string out for this season


----------



## grizzzcd

Thanks, I am also using the bow this year.


----------



## Ack

TTT....mods, could this be posted up as a sticky until season is done?


----------



## NEMichsportsman

Thanks Ack!

I had the old post as a sticky for a couple years I think....then you must have changed your photo host because all the pics were gone.

I meant to ask you if you would put together another one.


----------



## stinky reinke

Thanks a lot, first timer here that was a little unsure of the vital zones. Hopefully the old spitfires will do the job!!


----------



## duxdog

I got an 11 1/4 incher two days ago with my bow. I used my muzzy 100 grain broadhead. My shot was almost the same as picture #1 but slightly quartering away. Perfect! He went 5 yards maybe. My first with the bow. I looked at using the knew "gimmick" heads but wasn't confident in them.


----------



## Outdoor fanatic

that's some great info...thanks


----------



## casscityalum

Ack said:


> I will be trying the Bullheads instead of the Guillotines this year....as long as I can get a bird close enough to feel confident in using them! :coolgleam



You have any luck with the bullheads?


----------



## Ack

casscityalum said:


> You have any luck with the bullheads?


Not yet...but was VERY close to getting a shot on Monday.


----------



## MOSSBERG

:chicken:hey ty very much for this info iam just geting in to turkey hunting need all the info i can get


----------



## nu-waystove.com

sweet post! very helpful. Thanks!!!


----------



## hawkseye

thanks


----------

